# Alligator gar / Spotted gar



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

i just got my self two Alligator Gar (So I think???) How would i know the difference between the alligator gar and spotted gar.

I have read that the alligator gar have a double row of teeth on the upper jaw. As the two guys I got are quite small (approx 9") it is hard to see.

Please help me out here.

Suggest a good web site for refference if you know of any

thank you in advance.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Try our "in house" link here:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...?showtopic=7163

giving Polypterus a PM wouldn't hurt...

and this may not be the best for pics but read the text here:

http://floridafisheries.com/Fishes/gar.html


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i hope you haven't got alligator gar, they get too big for most aquariums, nm a private owner.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Hey Davo,

Could you get a pic of the fish? or just give a quick discription of it?
What are it's snout proportions? Snout to head, Is the head bigger than the snout? or is the snout bigger than the head?

One other question, is there a Light colored line on the top of the Snout going toward the back of the head? or is the head just spotted?


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

acestro said:


> Try our "in house" link here:
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...?showtopic=7163
> 
> ...


 Thank mate.

The guys I got look a lot like nthe AFLorida gar in the picture.

I have to read up a little bit more.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Polypterus said:


> Hey Davo,
> 
> Could you get a pic of the fish? or just give a quick discription of it?
> What are it's snout proportions? Snout to head, Is the head bigger than the snout? or is the snout bigger than the head?
> ...


 Once I go home I will pay attention to the things that you have asked. I'll post a pic as well. this will help.

I have a feeling that they look like florida gar. (after I saw the Pics)

I'll keep you posted.

They have needle sharp teeth. that are quite visible

Davo


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Very cool, look forword to seeing a pic of it.


----------

